# Just for fun... worst purchase?



## studioalamode (May 28, 2009)

OK, this doesn't have to relate to soap... 

We all have done it... spent money on something that was a lousy deal, didn't work, or just was a stupid purchase in hind sight.  What's yours?

Mine was a sink hose.  We didn't have one, and the way our sink was set up, we couldn't install the traditional kind, so I found one for $1 at the dollar store.  It hooked to the end of the fawcet and made the water flow sprinkle out.  Or it was supposed to.  First time I turned it on, it squirted water everywhere except out the intended holes, then it popped off and flew across the room from the water pressure.  And this all happened while I proudly was showing my husband what I had purchased.   We were soaked, and we couldn't quit laughing it was such a stupid thing.

We now refer to crappy products as "the sink hose of _______"  -  such as the sink hose of vacuum cleaners... the sink hose of batteries, etc.  My husband will not let me forget it.  

So what was your worse purchase?


----------



## Tabitha (May 28, 2009)

Not so mush a worst purchase, but my husband & I have a little inside joke phrase we use too. We say "Hanson" when eiether of us knows a nerdy fact that no one on the planet needs to know. Once a song was playing on the radio & I asked "Is this Hanson?" We both knew it was & were embarassed to have known that nerdy fact about a 1 hit wonder boy band.

So now if one of us says something particularly nerdy & fact oriented the other will proclaim "Hanson!" If we are watching a game show & one of us knows the other knows the nerdy answer we may say "Hanson" even before the other onegets a chance to  blurt out the answer. Inside jokes are fun.


----------



## IrishLass (May 28, 2009)

Mine is a purchase that was made by my parents for me when I was a child. It was a battery-powered doll called Tubsy that I begged and begged for them to buy me for Christmas when I was 4 or 5. She could go in the bathtub with you and move her arms up and down to splash the water. Well, she lasted all of one bath and promptly broke.   

IrishLass


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Studioalamode , I am lmao at your post . I could have had the same experience , but my $ store faucet thingy wouldn't even screw onto the faucet . I guess I am lucky :wink:

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (May 28, 2009)

When I was around 12, I begged my dad to buy me a pair of light caramel colored shoes with a 2 inch heel. I squeezed  my feet into a pair I thought were my size but which were really too  small for me.

Not a good idea. I developed painful blisters on both feet and needless to say never wore the shoes again.   :cry: 

My Dad wasn't too happy either!

Jude


----------



## zeoplum (May 30, 2009)

Sadly, my answer to this question *IS* soaping related.  My soap mold and cutter both broke.  Well, the mold didn't break but the liners fell apart and turned my soap yellow.   I was so excited to get started soaping that I didn't take enough time to shop around I guess.   The seller offered to make it right but then made it a miserable process to go through so I walked away.   Sadly, I had sold my embroidery machine to afford it and now I've got to save up to buy new stuff.

Oh well, live and learn.

zeo


----------



## studioalamode (May 30, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Not so mush a worst purchase, but my husband & I have a little inside joke phrase we use too. We say "Hanson" when eiether of us knows a nerdy fact that no one on the planet needs to know. Once a song was playing on the radio & I asked "Is this Hanson?" We both knew it was & were embarassed to have known that nerdy fact about a 1 hit wonder boy band.
> 
> So now if one of us says something particularly nerdy & fact oriented the other will proclaim "Hanson!" If we are watching a game show & one of us knows the other knows the nerdy answer we may say "Hanson" even before the other onegets a chance to  blurt out the answer. Inside jokes are fun.



This was hysterical!   Funny how simple things like this can make life fun and keep you smiling.


----------



## studioalamode (May 30, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Studioalamode , I am lmao at your post . I could have had the same experience , but my $ store faucet thingy wouldn't even screw onto the faucet . I guess I am lucky :wink:
> 
> Kitn



Ohhhh... isn't it funny how we can talk ourselves into stupid purchases.  Whoever invented it has just made money off of us and probably many others who just want to be able to squirt water in their sink like normal people... all the while probably knowing their stupid invention doesn't even work!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Exactly . I always wonder how many people buy those TV add things and how they work.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

Our latest bad purchase was a dog leash from the dollar store.
Our dog, Rockstar, chewed through his last extend-a-leash and so in haste, we were at the dollar store & picked one up for a dollar.

Within a day, it no longer retracted.  Then, bf took him for a walk and he gets excited when he sees.. well, anything.  So he was about to take off after something and since the leash no longer retracts he had to grab the rope before Rockstar went and jumped all over somebody.  Well now he has a blister rope burn from the lovely rope.

There are SEVERAL things you should never purchase from a dollar store!!  Dog leashes included!


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 2, 2009)

> There are SEVERAL things you should never purchase from a dollar store!! Dog leashes included!



Adding this to my list, since I frequent the dollar store!  (And I have three dogs...)


----------



## heartsong (Jun 2, 2009)

*x*

:roll:  add me to the list, but these were both gifts from loving (but slightly deranged relatives)

a sun hat with an umbrella on top of it.   

house slippers with headlights, so you don't bang into things as you walk around at night. (sharper image, no less!)  :roll: 

god help me, i love them, but i wish they would stop being so good to me!
they're all chronic catalog shoppers and qvc!


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> house slippers with headlights, so you don't bang into things as you walk around at night. (sharper image, no less!)  :roll:



LMAO!!!!

I joined one of those stupid magazine clubs (like Publisher Clearing House, but not)...for a free watch with a diamond!  Made sense since I was desperate for a new watch AND I was interested in the magazines.  Took me years to get those people off my back, threatening to sue me cuz I did not pay them and owed all sorts of money, when in fact, they were paid in full.  I still get harassing phone calls from them.  Oh yeah, and the watch was a piece o' sh!t.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 2, 2009)

> house slippers with headlights, so you don't bang into things as you walk around at night. (sharper image, no less!)



This is BY FAR the funniest gift I have heard of!!!  Especially if given to really use!  HILLLLLARIOUS!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 27, 2009)

*x*

i mentioned before that i have relatives that live on HSN.  in fact their house could be a museum for "as seen on TV".

last week i received another "practical" gift.  a pen that when you go to write with it, it shines a small light onto the paper.

as a driver, writing at night on paper logs and with poor lighting from the overhead, this is a godsend!  it really works great!   

bless their little hearts, something really cool and thoughtful!


----------



## kittywings (Jul 27, 2009)

Ahem, please excuse me while I hijack this thread!  

First of all, lmao, especially to the sink hose and the headlight slippers!  But the talk of inside jokes made me think of one of them that my DH and I have.  (we practically have our own language).

We lived with my 86 year-old grandmother for a while while our house was being built (she and my hubby are RIDICULOUSLY close... I always told him, "look, if you wanna go sleep in Nan's room, it's cool!").  She's not your typical grandmother.  She's very fun and bawdy and EVERYONE loves her (it's pretty disgusting actually... but it happens everywhere we go 100% across the board! ).  Anyway, she worked at Revlon as a bigwig for a million years and she's ALWAYS telling us the same stories, again and again.  I usually shut her down, but Nick lets her keep going (because he's WAY more polite than I am... and they're in love).  We've heard the same stories about the same people so many times at this point that we could tell them better than she can... or close to it.  

Now, when one of us starts to tell the other something that we've already told the other, we say "yeah yeah yeah, Jordan Wilkins."  Or you may be in the middle of telling something and you'll get interrupted with "mmm hmm, Pete Sharkey."  
One of the best times was in her kitchen, Nick started telling a story and he said something about playing basketball with Jordan Wilkins and Nan said "YOU KNOW JORDAN WILKINS?!?"  Nick started spouting off all of these facts about Jordan Wilkins and she was just beside herself that Nick knew the name.  (sigh...) oh Nan....


Anyway, go about your business... (quietly exits)


----------

